# Brassada Orange Delight 'Starbek Orange' HCC/AOS



## Greenpaph (Mar 30, 2008)

Currently in bloom.

Anyone interested I have another division in bud/bloom. PM me if interested.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 30, 2008)

Weird, spicy fragrance?


----------



## Greenpaph (Mar 30, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Weird, spicy fragrance?



Yes, most definitely!


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 30, 2008)

Very Nice!!!


Ramon


----------



## Candace (Mar 30, 2008)

I used to have this one. I don't remember what happened to it. We seem to have very similar tastes in plants. Nice and vibrant.


----------



## Rick (Mar 30, 2008)

That is very cool.


----------



## paphioboy (Mar 31, 2008)

That's the first time I've seen Brassada.. Nice to see what Ada can give to its hybrids.. I don't care much for the true Ada, cos the flowers are small.. Good growing..! =D


----------



## Shadow (Mar 31, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Grandma M (Mar 31, 2008)

Beautiful, vivid color. Just what we need after such a long dreary winter.


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 4, 2008)

Awsome!!!! Orange is one my favourite colours!!!!!


----------



## Elena (Apr 4, 2008)

Great colours!


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks for reminding me I have one of these! Wonder if it's blooming size yet?


----------

